
Is the secret of productivity really just doing what you enjoy? - quantisan
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/oct/05/secret-of-productivity-time-management-theory
======
throwaway5250
I don't know whether this is really an implementable method (at least for most
of us), but I want it to be true.

It reminds me of the Grazing Principle, from _Beyond Success and Failure_
(Beecher):

"The Grazing Principle is at the root of all great discoveries, and it is the
path of our enlightenment. It might be called 'horse sense', since every horse
is a fine exponent of the principle. If you turn him loose on a roadside, he
begins to graze immediately. He sees a clump of grass and starts to eat. While
he is nibbling this clump, he sees another not more than a half-step away. He
reaches for it, and as he is cropping it, his eye falls on yet another clump
just a short step ahead of him. And that is all he does all day! But by
nightfall, he is miles away from where he started. Without any thought of
'getting ahead in life', he has moved into new grazing areas continuously. And
most of all, he has enjoyed every moment of the process. No fuss or anxiety.
No need for rewards or recognition outside himself."

------
lost_at_sea
No, the secret is doing what you find compelling. Sometimes that's what you
enjoy but often it's difficult but worthwhile.

------
notjtrig
I was reading today, the key to productivity is doing what you do not enjoy.
Instead of working on projects you would like to be doing, pick the ones you
don't want to do and get them out of the way.

